# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  خطوات في التخلص من الوسواس القهري

## رشيد الكيلاني

باختصار شديد الوسواس القهري او التسلطي من اخطر الامراض النفسية التي يصاب بها  الانسان ونسبة الشفاء والتخلص منه نهائيا ضئيلة الا من اراد الله به الخير والعافية ، ويكون المصاب مرغما على التفكير في امور يبغضها او منافية للشرع في الله ورسوله والدين وفي الغالب يعاني المصاب من التوتر النفسي وحب العزلة وتنمل في الدم وخوف ورهاب يتبعه سرعة نبضات القلب وخجل في احيان وشلل في مزاولة اعمال وتوجس من بعض الاعمال او الحركات او الافعال وغير ذلك مما يطول وصفه ولذا افضل علاج لمثل هذا المرض المخيف الذي اخذ بالانشار ما يلي :
1- الارادة الجازمة والعزيمة القوية على التخلص من تبعات المرض لانه ربما ادى الى الموت بالتدريج فالعزلة تؤدي الى انقطاع الشهية وضعف البنية وانحسار التفكير بدلا من علاجه ولذا لابد من البحث بقوة عن العلاج .
2- الارادة القوية على فعل وعمل ما يخالف ما في تفكيرك فبدلا من الهروب من مواجهة جرب ان تواجه المخوف مرة ومرتين حتى يزول عنك الخوف والوهم ان كنت تخاف من فلان حاول ان تكلمه وتصاحبه .
3-يجب ان توقن ان ما اصبت به من الشيطان فعليك ان تقاوم وتجاهد عدوك اما العزلة وضرب الراس بالحائط او تناول المنومات والمهدئات فليس فيها اي فائدة .
4- لا يجب ان تركز على جانب واحد من جوانب الانشطة فربما فشلت في واحدة جرب الاخرى اذكر احد الاشخاص اصيب بالمرض فكان اذا خطب على المنبر ارتبك بصورة غير ارادية مع تمكنه فبداء يكتب حتى اصبح علما في الانشاء .
5- استعمل السماعة - الاذن - صباحا ومساء واستمع الى الرقية الشرعية حتى ولو كنت تقراء كتابا ما فان الشيطان يضعف لسماعه كلام الله اعرف شخصا يجلس مع اسرته مصاب بهذا الداء فكان يتشنج جدا عندما يتحدث مع ابنائه فكان يستعمل السماعة فخف عنه الامر .
6- الزواج علاج فعال للتخفيف من اذى المرض وتوابعه والمقصود هو الانشغال بدلا من العزلة والانشغال بالتفكير لانه لانهاية له بل ولاحجة تقارعه لانه وهم باطل والافضل الانشغال .
7- الدعاء بقوة في الاوقات المجابة لان امره خطير وهو ان اصيب به انسانا فلا شئ ينجيه الا رحمة الله تعالى وعدم الياس لانه محطم ومدمر .
8- الصبر على قطف الثمار فربما طال العلاج لياخذ سنين وسنين وهو ابتلاء من المولى وتاكد ان الصبر يجلب الخير ويضعف قدرة الشيطال على النيل من عزيمتك وتحطيم قواك وهي امنيته وامله .
9- عدم الانجرار مع الافكار او محاولة نقاشها او ردها بالحجة لانه مسلطة على العقل والتفكير لايجدي النقاش معها والاولى الانتقال الى غيرها والانشغال عنها بمزاولة بعض الاعمال والحرف ومزاولة الرياضة لان التفكير ياخذ من جهدك وقواك .
10- قراء القران بكثرة وخاصى البقرة جرب قرائتها كل يوم فستجد نتائجها مذهلة باذن الله وقراءة اية الكرس ولة في اليوم مئة مرة .
قصة حدثت : لي صديق اصيب بالمرض فبدلا من معالجته اعتزل واخذ في تفكير طويل يحدثني يقول :كيف ياتي مثل هذا التفكير وانا مؤمن يستحيل فاقول له انسى لاتفكر ولاتسترسل وبعد فترة ضعف جدا وتناول المهدئات الكثيرة وسقطت اسنانه ونحل جدا حتى مات سبحان الله .
واخر على الضد من ذلك كان صاحب همة قوية كان تاتيه الافكار والهواجس يعلم انها باطلة فيدعو الله ان يصرفها عنه وياخذ في كتابة بحث او قراءة كتاب او التحدث مع رفيق او مزاولة عمل ما حتى تمكن بفضل الله التخلص من نسبة 70 بالمئة من المرض نسال الله لنا ولكل مسلم العافية والشفاء .
ولي بحث مستفيض حول الموضوع لاهميته في عصرنا الحاضر وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## حر على كف صقار

جزاك الله كل خير..
وياليت تتحفنا ببحثك وفقك الله

----------


## صفيه

جزاك الله خير

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

اشكرك اخي المبارك البحث عبارة عن كتاب عنوانه ( الايمان واثره في علاج الامراض النفسية) من مئة صفحة اعتمدت فيه على تقسيم علماء النفس الغربيين ومصطلحاتهم كالرهاب والانفصام والتوتر وغير ذلك ثم بيت علاجها على ضوء الكتاب زالسنة وبيان ما يمكن تخفيف اثر المرض على الانسان من نواحي اجتماعية ونفسية .
والوسواس القهري ( التسلطي ) مزيج من التقلبات النفسية تعتري الانسان بواسطة اشارات من الدماغ ( القوى الحافظة ) تؤثر على العواطف والاحساس بشكل مباشر يعزوها علماء النفس الى اسباب مادية لعدم ايمانهم بالغيب والحقيقة سببها مس من الشيطان وهو اخذ بالانتشار وتمكن خطورته وصعوبة التخلص منه انه يؤثر في تفكير الانسان على شكل افكار قهرية لايمكن مناقشتها او دحضها وقد اشرنا الى خطوط عامة في التخلص من هذا المرض واحيانا يصاحب المريض الى الموت نسال الله العافية ولي تجربة مع عدد من المصابين ...

----------


## شذى بنت عبد العزيز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
أتمنى من فضلكم أن تعطوني رابط لكتابكم:الايمان واثره في علاج الامراض النفسية،،
أو على الأقل أن تذكروا أين نشر؟

وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

لايزال مخطوطا لم يطبع بعد قسمته الى اربعة ابواب ومقدمة وخاتمة وقد اشرت الى لمحة سريعة عنه وفقكم الله .

----------


## شذى بنت عبد العزيز

جزاكم الله كل خيـر،

هل هو رسالة علميـة؟

2/ أتمنى من فضلكم أن تنسخوا لي عناوين هذا البحث، إن لم يكن هناك مشقة..

وجزاكم الله كل خير، ونفع بكم

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

احاول تدوين الخطوط العامة منه قريبا .
اخطر ما في هذا المرض هو ان يحال بين الشخص وتفكيره وارادته وهنا الابتلاء الحقيقي ولاشك هو تلبس من الشيطان الذي قد يكون عاشقا او عدوانيا او لسبب ما ،واحاول ان ادون ما يخطر لي حوله وبيان موجباته واسبابه ومن الله التوفيق ...

----------

